# Iwagumi scope advice



## Justin><(((> (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi all,
I’m new to this forum so just wanted to introduce myself, My names Justin and I’m fairly new to keeping fish (about a year now) but getting more and more in to it. I have recently decided to try my hand at an Iwagumi style scope, I just love the simple but beautiful look. I have done a lot of research about this style of scope and I have decided on my rocks, substrate and plants but just need a bit of advice on some of my equipment.

So firstly I’ll list my equipment,

Tank:
Fluval Roma 200 Aquarium - 100 x 40 x 55 cm (volume 200L)

Lighting:
Fluval GLO lighting unit,
One Power-Glo Fluorescent Aquarium Tube 30W 91.44cm (36in) T8
One Aqua-Glo Fluorescent Aquarium Tube 30W 91.44cm (36in) T8

Filtration:
Eheim Pro II 2028 External filter.

CO2:
Pressurized co2 system.
DIY Diffuser reactor.

Heater:
Hydor inline Heater stat 300 W

Ok so my first worry is about the built in lighting system, I’m not sure if it is powerful enough, Also the tank it's self most of the scopes I see are ADA tanks (which is an option of upgrade) the width of my tank is kind of small, and I’m not sure if it will work to well with a Iwagumi scope.

Here's the list of stuff I will be purchasing for the scope-

FULL ADA Substrate System including:
Penac P
Penac W
Tourmaline BC
Clear Super
Bactor 100
ADA Power Sand Special
ADA Aqua soil Amazonia
ADA Aqua soil Amazonia Powder

Rocks:
Dragon stone rock (20kg)

Plants:
Lilaeopsis
Aquafleur Acorus Gramineus Pusilles (Dwarf)


I have no idea what ferts to use, I was thinking to just go with ADA ferts, but I’m not sure, so any advice on that would be great.


Like I said before my main worry is about the lighting system, not sure if it will be good enough for the plants I’m planning on using.

Any help or advice would be really appreciated


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I would try and go T5HO on the lighting - much more effective than a T8.

Your fertz routine depends largely on what nutrients your tap water will have already. Alternatively, you could start with a completely blank slate using RO water and dose everything to exact amounts. Up to you.

My water has high hardness and phosphates so I dose none of either, and instead dose potassium and nitrates (KNO3), Plantex CSM+B for minerals and trace elements, and ferrous iron gluconate for liquid iron.


----------



## Justin><(((> (Jul 24, 2011)

I'll test me tap water later and post the results, what exactly should i test for ? i know my tap water's PH is bang on 7.0 cant remember the kh or gh but i did test them when i set up my other tank.

I had a look for lighting you mentioned but could not find it, nothing that would fit anyways, i'm guessing there just tube lights that i could replace with my T8's ?
could you direct me to them please?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

This is the fixture I have:

Nova Extreme 2xT5HO | Current-USA

Other brands are Current USA, Marineland, etc.

Test your tap for everything! But the easiest way to know is to call and request the water parameters from your city. On request my city sends out pamphlets containing ppm concentrations of everything they guarantee to deliver. It's pretty useful.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

T5's can't really go into a T8 fixture because they each require different ballasts. The bulb sizes are also different.


----------



## Justin><(((> (Jul 24, 2011)

yea thats a good idea! i'll try and first but if they cant help me i will just test it for myself.

Them lighting systems look nice, im just going to have a read about them. Altho problem with my setup if the lighting system is built in to the tank lid, so unless i can just replace the tubes i might not be able to fit a new system, and if so......New tank upgrade it will have to be *w3

thanks for the help, ill post the results later when i do the tests.


----------



## Justin><(((> (Jul 24, 2011)

thats the problem with fluval aquariums, there good for beginners but once you get a better understanding of the hobby and want better looking scopes they dont stand up to the task to well.


----------

